# [ATI-Howto] Centralisation docs/astuces/news drivers

## kwenspc

Le SAVAGE HQ nouveau est arrivé, remplaçant celui d'El_Goretto qui, après de longues années de bons et loyaux services, est passé à l'ennem...à nvidia. La majorité du contenu de l'ancien post d'El_Goretto va être repris ici, puis au fil du temps grossira et sera modifié.

On a 3 drivers pour Ati: les proprios (fglrx), le très bon radeon pour Xorg et le petit dernier radeonhd qui supporte les cartes à base de R500/R600.

Le plan suit donc ces 3 drivers. 

I- Driver ati-drivers (fglrx)

News

AMD Catalyst 8.03 Linux Driver (en anglais)

AMD Catalyst 8.02 Linux Driver (en anglais)

I.1- Documents

Le must, la référence ultime à lire avant de bidouiller et de dire "mer**, ca marche pas, et je vois plus rien à l'écran":

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html. Ca couvre de la configuration des paramètres noyau à surveiller, jusqu'au troobleshooting. Bref, moi je suis fan.  :Cool:  N'est plus mis à jour depuis Mai 2007

Une documentation qu'elle est bien pour Gentoo. C'est la petite dernière, et tient ses promesses en restant à jour bien comme il faut  :Smile: :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

Une plus spécifique poure AMD64 http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_on_amd64 (mais c'est kif kif)

Un sorte de manpages, ecrite par des debianistes à partir entre autre de docs gentoo (comme çà, ça fait 1 partout, balle au centre  :Wink: ). Décrit les options de xorg.conf, un idée fichtrement bonne et surtout inédite à ce jour:

http://debian.wgdd.de/temp/fglrx_man/fglrx.4x.html

A noter que d'autres docs ont été rédigées pour les outils accompagnants le driver fglrx, et ce trouve listés sur cette page.

Les seconds rôles:

Ensuite, un thread sur le forum, mais que je trouve moins complet [edit: et c'est limite périmé]:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-102680-highlight-radeon+howto+fglrx.html

Celui-ci, je l'ai trouvé par hasard, mais je ne m'en suis pas servi [edit: quelques "trucs", mais plus vraiment à jour]:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-73260-highlight-radeon+howto+fglrx.html

Apparemment, le forum Rage3D est la référence pour le driver binaire ATI sous linux. Semble très fourni niveau actualités, et ya pas mal d'autres liens.

http://www.rage3d.com/board/forumdisplay.php?f=88

Trouvé sur le forum précédent, il existe un wiki non officiel dédié à fglrx:

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page

Idem, un autre forum, DriverHeaven, mais qui semble en retrait par rapport à Rage3D:

http://www.driverheaven.net/forumdisplay.php?f=103

Donc appel aux "pauvres" propiétaires nuxiens de ces cartes, si les howto que vous avez suivies sont plus complètes, ou plus lisibles, faites péter  :Smile:  Je modifierai ce post en conséquence.

Bonne chance à ceux qui se lancent dans l'aventure!

I.2- Troubleshootings

Cette section est dédiées aux solutions non référencées dans les documents listés ci-dessus. Je vais essayer de m'intéresser aux futurs threads portant sur ATI, mais n'hésitez pas à donner vos propres expériences lorsque vous avez réussi à vous sortir d'un mauvais pas.

opengl-update inefficace:

mettre à jour opengl-update et relancer la commande

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336285.html

Mettre à vide la chaîne de l'option du noyau "General Setup ->  Local version - append to kernel release"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336839.html

Noyau 2.6.XX et toujours pas de DRI:

fglrx n'est pas fonctionnel sur n'importe quelle version de noyau. Essayez une version plus récente de fglrx.

la première version compatible avec le noyau 2.6.18 est l'ebuild ati-drivers-8.29.6

Impossible de compiler fglrx (unresolved symbols):

La version 8.14.x de fglrx ne semble plus fonctionner à partir des noyaux 2.6.16

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444778.html

Pas de module fglrx de créé:

Certaines ebuilds sont "broken", comme la 8.14.13-r5, mieux vaut les éviter.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389116.html

Freeze du système avec un mobility 9000 IGP:

Passer de l'ebuild 8.14.13-r5 (broken) à une 8.16 (tentative de repasser à une ebuild 8.14 stable sans succés)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389060.html

Taux de rafraichissement incorrect et aspect 16/9 avec l'ebuild 8.18.6:

Incompatibilité avec vesa-tng. Le désactiver et passer à vesafb. (rappel: radeonfb pose aussi des problèmes depuis longtemps.)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2822260.html

Sortie TV problématique:

sur une Mobility X700, l'ebuild 8.18.6 ne semble pas du tout fonctionner avec la sortie TV, passer à la 8.18.8 (sortie très peu de temps après, tiens, tiens).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394653.html

[à confirmer] Sur une X800XL, je cite  *nofff wrote:*   

> [L'ebuild] 8.20.8 cela fonctionne très bien. La version 8.21.7 est buggé je crois. Et la dernière (8.22.5) me posait des problèmes aussi

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-431478.html

Messages d'erreur MTRR et fglrx ("unable to acquire AGP"):

Bug connu (au moins par kwenspc, maintenant  :Wink: ) avec les Pentium IV, touchant les noyaux 2.6.12 jusqu'au 2.6.14. Donc rétrograder à un 2.6.11 ou passer au 2.6.15 résoud le problème.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408136.html

Problèmes pour regarder les TV avec xdtv:

symptômes: crash de X, ou kernel panic avec une version supérieure à la 8.14 de fglrx et DRI activé.

Passer -noxvdefaults en paramètre à xdtv pour résoudre le problème.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444778.html

Freeze complet de la machine en sortant de X, avec un fglrx > 8.14

Il faut insérer les options qui vont bien dans gdm ou kdm (cf lien), pour forcer le serveur X à redémarrer en sortie. Personnellement, j'ai testé avec gdm, ça résoud le problème.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-446703.html

Ce bug n'est peut être plus d'actualité. Un retour d'expérience serait bienvenu.

Rien à faire, la version 8.XX.XX de fglrx ne veut pas de ma carte:

A partir de la version 8.29.6, le support de certaines cartes a été abandonné:

 Radeon 8500/9000/9100/9200/9250

 Mobility Radeon 9000/9100/9200

 Radeon IGP 9000/9100/9200

Revenez à la version 8.28.8 ou antérieure, ou bien... passez au driver opensource radeon qui normalement supporte l'accélération sur cette génération de cartes. Vous verrez, la vie sous Linux vous emblera bien plus facile avec lui ^^

Le support des cartes HD2xxx n'est inclus qu'à partir de la version 8.41.

Attention, les cartes plus anciennes (X1xxx et antérieures) ne sont pas officiellement supportées par la 8.41. Il faut attendre la 8.42 pour que le support unifié soit de la partie.

Sur 64 bits avec fglrx en version 8.33.6, tout à l'air OK (Direct Rendering=yes & co), mais les applis 3D 32 bits ne trouvent pas l'accélération matérielle et restent en MESA (OpenGL "logiciel"):

Cette version d'ati-drivers-8.33.6 a l'air de souffrir d'un bug non présent sur les versions précédentes

Passer à la version v8.33.6-r1 ou revenir à la v8.32 ou antérieure.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538200.html

Ou bien utiliser le contournement suivant: export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib32/modules/dri avant le lancement des applis 32 bits.

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#4_amd64nodri

Ecran noir après Suspend-to-RAM

Problème touchant les versions 8.32.5 et 8.33.6, résolu dans la version 8.34.8.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537874.html

Lors de la lecture de videos: "déchirement" de l'image, aucun filtrage lors de l'agrandissement produisant une pixellisasion

Le driver version 8.36.5 est buggé concernant les videos. Revenir à la 8.35.5 ou attendre la prochaine version de fglrx, car c'est dans la liste des known issues d'ATI.

Un problème non référencé? Virez le framebuffer! A tous les coup vous n'avez pas mis vesafb, il est le seul driver framebuffer qui cohabite pacifiquement avec fglrx. Sinon, ouvrez un thread sur le forum, et... un linuxien possesseur d'ATI est de toute façon un grand optimiste de la vie, vous n'avez donc aucun soucis à vous faire, on trouvera la solution  :Rolling Eyes: 

I.3- Astuces

Que la Schtusse soit avec toi, frère d'arme. Tu as ton driver qui fonctionne (oui, c'est beau un curseur de souris, et dire que certains n'en ont pas conscience... mais je m'égare), et pour que tu ne t'ennuies pas trop, ATI dans son immense générosité t'as octroyé la faveur d'une petite crasse en extra-bonus-time? Alors tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur dans ce qui suit.

Plus sérieusement, je ne fais que du référencement pour cette partie, il est toujours possible d'y trouver une semi-boulette ou un "truc" totalement inutile ou périmé. Dans ce cas, merci de me le faire savoir. Ceci dit, faites circuler vos recettes de cuisines, si ça marche pour vous, vous ferez sûrement un paquet d'heureux  :Smile: 

D'avance, merci aux auteurs des schtusses dont je vais m'approprier tout le mérite  :Wink: 

Si jamais après avoir mis à jour vos drivers ATI et tout ce qui tourne autour et qu'en essayant de lire une video cela ne fonctionne pas (la video se lit bien mais l'écran video reste noir) c'est parce qu'il y a un bug ati-drivers/xv-driver.

La Schtusse: lancer la vidéo en utilisant le driver XShm.

Corrélaire: Pour que ça fonctionne, il faut bien sûr avoir dans son fstab:

```
tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0
```

Ceci dit, normalement c'est déjà le cas par défaut avec une Gentoo.

Un tutoriel pour gerer la consommation electrique de sa radeon avec fglrx? C'est de Zazbar et c'est par ici.

Mettre son PC en veille avec un fglrx est une question sensible, on pourra suivre ce qui est dit dans ce TIP.

II - Driver radeon (toutes radeons)

Il y un support initial des R500/R600 mais il semble préférable d'utiliser le driver radeonHD pour ces chips. (avec les limitations qu'apporte radeonhd)

II.1- Documents

Wiki officiel: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeon

Ancienne page officielle: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/radeon.4.html

Sur gentoo-wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers à mon avis LE tuto à suivre en premier sous Gentoo.

II.2- Troubleshootings

TODO

II.3- Astuces

TODO

III - Driver radeonHD (R500/R600)

News:

RadeonHD news (en anglais)

Limitations: Aucun support d'accélération matériel que ce soit en 2D-3D

Dernières news: accélération matérielle 2D pour les R500 (bientôt R600)!

III.1- Documents

Un lien sur le forum  [OFF] ATI : le nouveau choix du libre !

III.2- Troubleshootings

TODO

III.3- Astuces

TODO

----------

